# Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2004)

Das Rennen in Kanada brachte mal wieder keinen Gewinner. 
Dass auch mal wieder ein BMW aufs Treppchen kommt, hat wohl kaum einer erwartet. Daher geht der Gewinn fürs nächste Rennen in den Jackpot (Sollte doch einer richtig getippt haben und ich das übersehen, bitte gleich melden!!)

Das nächste Rennen findet in den USA in Indianapolis statt. Und zwar schon in einer Woche. Also schnell tippen, am Samstag werde ich den Thread wieder dichtmachen, bis dahin müsst Ihr getippt haben.

Und das Tippen wird nach den jetzigen Ergebnissen nicht leichter.

*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 9. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Indianapolis!!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Meine Tipps fürs Rennen in den USA:
1.: 
Schumi
Barichello
Button

2.: 
Schumi
Alonso
Button


----------



## PetriHelix (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

@Thomas: Klar gibts Gewinner... Gucke mal in die aktuellen Nachrichten 

Kanada ergab folgendes Ergebnis

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

klick 

Meine Tips für USA

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

1. M. Schumacher
2. Ralf Schumacher
3. Montoya


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

moin! 
meine tips fuer runde 9:

1. m schumacher
2. barrichello
3. button

1. m schumacher
2. sato
3. alonso


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*



> @Thomas: Klar gibts Gewinner... Gucke mal in die aktuellen Nachrichten


Hoppala, da hab ich wohl gestern noch was verpasst. Man sollte eben abends auch noch mal Nachrichten gucken)

Sorry dafür)

Wer also auch noch folgendes Ergebnis getippt hat:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

bitte direkt bei Holger, unserem Gewinspielpaten, melden:
Info@Anglers-TopShop.de


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Tip 1:  

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Trulli


Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. J. Button
3. R. Barrichello


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Na dann wertde ich heute auch mal gleich meinen Tipp abgeben.
1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Baricello

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Button


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Ach ja, hatte ich vergessen, zu gewinnen gibts natürlich auch wieder was:
1 Reelingklette, einen Boatorganizer von Spro und 5 Ostseepilker von Duralure
Das darf der diesmalige Gewinner vom Anglers-TopShop erwarten.


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Meine Tipps für die USA:

1. M Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Button

1. M Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barichello


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Meine Tipps für Indianapolis:

(1) Michael Schumacher
(2) Jenson Button
(3) Jarno Trulli

Und die zweite Kombi:

(1) Jenson Button
(2) Rubens Barichello
(3) Juan Pablo Montoya


----------



## kaptain98 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Hallo
1.M.Schumacher
2.Baricchello
3.Button

2.)
1.M.Schumacher
2.Baricchello
3.Sato


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1. M.Schuhmacher
2.Barricheollo
3.R.Schuhmacher


1. M.Schuhmacher
2. Button
3. Barrichello

mal seh'n ob's klappt #c


----------



## len (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello


----------



## Superingo (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Hallo Thomas #h  welchen Schumi meinst du denn bei deinen beiden Tipps ;+
 Und hier meiner:  

*1. Tipp*
R. Schumacher
M. Schuhmacher
K. Räikkönen

*Tipp 2*
M. Schuhmacher
F. Alonso
J.P. Montoya


----------



## enricot (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Tipp 1: 
 1. M. Schumacher
 2. Button
 3. Barichello

 Tipp 2:
 1. Button
 2. M. Schumacher
 3. Alonso


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Tipp 1: 1. M. Schumacher
           2. Button
           3. Alonso

Tipp 2: 1. M. Schumacher
           2. Barrichello
           3. Trulli


----------



## totti (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Mein Tip fürs Rennen in USA:

1. M.Schumacher
2. Trulli
3. Montoya


1. M.Schumacher
2. Trulli
3. Barrichello


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

mein tip
1. M schumacher
2. Baricello
3. Ralf schumacher

2 tip
1. Button
2. Michael schumacher
3. Baricello


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1.
m.schumacher
r.schumacher
button

2.
m.schumacher
barichello
alonso


----------



## michel66 (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

*1. Tipp*

1-M. Schumacher
2-Barrichello
3-Button

*2. Tipp
*
1-M. Schumacher
2-Button
3-Barrichello


----------



## fjordbutt (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1.tip 

schumi
barichello
trulli

2. tip

schumi
button
alonso


----------



## jancomic (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Tipp1:

Button
Montoya
Trulli

Tipp2:
Button
Montoya
Sato


----------



## schwedi (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Nabend zusammen

Tip 1:  

1. Button
2. Barrichello
3. Trulli

Tip 2:

1. Barrichello
2. Button
3. Trulli

bye


----------



## MichaelB (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Moin,

1) Michi Schumi
2) Ralf Schumi
3) Rubens Barricello

oder 

1) Michi Schumi
2) Rubens Barricello
3) J.P. Montoya mit über 30sec Rückstand  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasK (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

1. M. Schumacher
2. Trulli
3. Barrichello


----------



## Case (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1. M. Schuhmacher
2.Barichello
3. Davidson

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Barichello
3. Sato

Case


----------



## fly-martin (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1. M.Schumacher
2. R.Schumacher
3.Button

1.Trulli
2.Alonso
3.M.Schumacher


----------



## Andreas 25 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1. Ralf Schumacher
2. Button
3. Trulli


1. Button
2. Ralf Schumacher
3. Sato


----------



## Oldenburger (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Hallo
Hier mein Tip

1.)
1.M.Schumacher
2.Button
3.Baricchello

2.)
1.M.Schumacher
2.Baricchello
3.Montoya


----------



## xonnel (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Montoya


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Hmm....
A:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Montoya
3. Barichello

B:
1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Alonso


----------



## Faultierhüter (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Hallo erstmal an alle Boardteilenehmer, stöber schon lange darin rum und habe mich endlich mal angemeldet.

Das Board ist echt klasse, viele Info's usw. weiter so.

Nun mein Tip für Indianapolis:

1. Schumi

2. Button

3. Ralf (klein) Schumi



2. Tip:

1. Schumi

2. Montoya

3. Barrichello


----------



## Supporter (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1.)
M.Schumacher
Barrichelo
Montoya

2.)
Barrichello
Trulli
M.Schumacher


----------



## Kalle25 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

1. M Schuhmacher
2. Montoya
3. Alonso

oder

1. M. Schuhmacher
2. Button
3. Barrichello


----------



## Benni (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

Grüße auch hier als Neuling alle Bordies !
Mein Tipp :
              1. M. Schuhmacher
              2. R. Schuhmacher
              3.H.P. Montoya

     Oder: 1. M.Schuhmacher
             2. H.P.Montoya
             3. J.Trulli

Gruß an alle und gut Gummi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Anglers TopShop Formel - 1 Gewinnspiel, Runde 9*

So ein Stress, jetzt muss ich schnell in der Halbzeit Deutschland:Lettland hier den Thread dichtmachen bevor jetzt gleich die Quali beginnt.
Hiermit geschlossen, viel Spass beim Rennen morgen und viel Glück mit den Tipps!


----------

